# NEW FAMILY WANTS TO RETURN KITTEN!



## Sam1111 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello I have registered on here for advice, I sold 1 of my kittens 3 days ago , there were seven kittens in the litter , the six others have been rehomed for over a week and are doing great, their family’s are beyond greatful to own them. 
The kitten that was sold 3 days ago was very healthy and happy, lively little kitten. Day 2 in new home she’s become week and won’t eat , she has mentioned that she introduced her adult cat to the kitten and he hissed and tried to attack the kitten since this has happened the kitten has gone down hill and has become unhappy, the woman says she’s still eating and drinking and playing but she ‘looks weak’ , she only left three days ago and was a very healthy chunky kitten, today she has diarrhoea, I have asked the lady to make the best decision for the kitten as I feel her big cat is really intimidating the little one causing her so be stressed and scared , I imagine she means weak by cowardly - I would just like to know should I refund her money? As I’m going to have to take the kitten to the vet and she may be traumatised from this and I may have trouble to find her a suitable home after this ... please can someone share some advice


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Take her back immediately and refund the money. 

I do know that some, very few fortunately, new owners can unwittingly do things that set off a problem. However, I'm sure the kitten is your first priority...grit your teeth and go get her.


----------



## Sam1111 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you. I have just texted her ‘send me your address I’m coming to collect her’ god knows how much this is going to cost me to fix but I can’t stand the thought of her being there !


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

How do you not have her address already?

Of course get the kitten and refund, be glad she contacted you rather than rehoming on her own.


----------



## Sam1111 (Jun 15, 2020)

She collected the kitten from my home, I just wanted to know as since the kittens been with her it’s been traumatised so it’s not the same kitten that left so I wanted to know is she entitled to a refund she couldn’t rehome her in this condition and it’s her cat that’s caused the issues she’s having


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Its been 3 days, the kitten will settle back in. 

Are these moggies? Still not sure why you'd not get information on the owners. 
How old is the kitten.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sam1111 said:


> She collected the kitten from my home, I just wanted to know as since the kittens been with her it's been traumatised so it's not the same kitten that left so I wanted to know is she entitled to a refund she couldn't rehome her in this condition and it's her cat that's caused the issues she's having


Tbh I'm surprised you're worried about having to give a refund.

I'd want that kitten back ASAP regardless.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd want that kitten back ASAP regardless.


Absolutely agree: when I was fostering I did not hesitate to take back a young adult female cat when it became clear to me that the new owners were doing a rotten job with her and she was obviously miserable.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sam1111 said:


> She collected the kitten from my home, I just wanted to know as since the kittens been with her it's been traumatised so it's not the same kitten that left so I wanted to know is she entitled to a refund she couldn't rehome her in this condition and it's her cat that's caused the issues she's having


My kittens are collected from my house by their new owners but I wouldn't dream of letting one go without the new owner's full details - name, address, mobile or phone, email, plus I will have spoken to them at length on the phone, they will have visited to choose their kitten, and my cats will have vetted them at the same time.


----------



## Sam1111 (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m not worried! I just wanted to know if In the circumstances I should! She’s home now and I have given the woman a full refund , she’s not anything like she was before and now I need to focus on getting her better, I know all her information just not her home address as I didn’t think I would need it the homes have been in place since the kittens were 8 weeks old and she’s been waiting weeks to have her and out of 13 family’s she was the one I chose which I thought was best for her but clearly I was wrong.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sam1111 said:


> I'm not worried! I just wanted to know if In the circumstances I should! She's home now and I have given the woman a full refund , she's not anything like she was before and now I need to focus on getting her better, I know all her information just not her home address as I didn't think I would need it the homes have been in place since the kittens were 8 weeks old and she's been waiting weeks to have her and out of 13 family's she was the one I chose which I thought was best for her but clearly I was wrong.


Glad she's back with you - you would have been constantly worried if you had left her there, I'm sure. I read that many people took kittens and puppies on a whim during lockdown and that shelters were currently being inundated people wanting to hand them in.


----------



## Sam1111 (Jun 15, 2020)

I didn’t hesitate from the moment I knew the circumstances I asked the lady to make the best decision for the kitten as she’s not settling in your home in other words to bring her back, I didn’t want to offend the lady by telling her she’s doing a poor job , I just didn’t know if she was entitled to the money back due to the Terror the kitten experienced whilst with her which could have permently effected her


----------



## Sam1111 (Jun 15, 2020)

There was no way I was leaving her there I had asked her to return her and she only agreed today to do so, as soon as I received the text I was on my way to collect her


----------



## Sam1111 (Jun 15, 2020)

She definitely had not prepared to bring the kitten into her home , she also failed to mention she had a male cat that has not been neutered , she had no plan in place to get them used to each other she literally let him attack the kitten on sight , of course when I questioned why she would do this as it takes time before you can do this she changed her story, I’m just going to focus on getting this little one back to her usual amazing self now


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sam1111 said:


> I'm not worried! I just wanted to know if In the circumstances I should! She's home now and I have given the woman a full refund , she's not anything like she was before and now I need to focus on getting her better, I know all her information just not her home address as I didn't think I would need it the homes have been in place since the kittens were 8 weeks old and she's been waiting weeks to have her and out of 13 family's she was the one I chose which I thought was best for her but clearly I was wrong.


Lesson learnt I hope. You absolutely do need their home address. Had you met her in person before she picked up the kitten?


----------

